# Best tool to remove speaker nut.



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What is the best tool to remove this nut holding the speaker in place. I tried a small set of pliers on another speaker and stripped the bolt and busted the ground wire. I'm really a klutz with simple stuff like this,


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Are these the type that are partially wood screw threads (into the baffle) and partially machine bolt threads (to bolt on the speaker)?

It is difficult to tell from your pic.

Dave

edit kqoct...I thought you meant removing the screw from the baffle...but you stated "nut" clearly. *Sorry.*

As Wild Bill said...nutdrivers are great...I use them all the time for many applications.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> What is the best tool to remove this nut holding the speaker in place. I tried a small set of pliers on another speaker and stripped the bolt and busted the ground wire. I'm really a klutz with simple stuff like this,


Nutdrivers! Cdn Tire has a kit of common sizes, often on sale. The sizes are colour coded. Yellow and green seem to be the most common for speaker nuts.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes.



greco said:


> Are these the type that are partially wood screw threads (into the baffle) and partially machine bolt threads (to bolt on the speaker)?


And thanks Wild Bill. I'll cruise by C.T. on the weekend.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

So are you removing just the nut...or do you want to remove the entire bolt?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

greco said:


> So are you removing just the nut...or do you want to remove the entire bolt?


Just the nut.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Just the nut.


Just wanted to be sure...don't take any notice of my deteriorating brain cells....I'm getting used to it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## User_X (Feb 1, 2008)

Get one with adequate depth to accommodate the shaft length.


----------

